# VPS Newbe looking for a server



## apoc (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for my first VPS. Primarly the focus is on privacy (e.g. no logging, ..)

and I'd like to run:


TOR relay
VPN server (for <3 users)
Maybe some day I'd add:


IRC server
Jabber server
Mail server
If possible a debian server is prefered. I don't have a preferd location, as long as my privacy is kept.  I would rent this server for private use for at least one year.

To be honest I don't know what hardware requirements I have, as I don't know yet what the services above require.

thank you,

apoc


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 4, 2015)

What's your budget?


----------



## IntegralHost (Jan 4, 2015)

Please PM me with your budget


----------



## OpticServers (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,

We allow all of the requirements you want, we offer this for as low as £1.7 per month for a 256MB RAM, 10GB SSD, 1 IPv4, Unmetered Bandwidth, 40Gbps DDoS Mitigation VPS.

EDIT: Pricing per year for this would be Specification would be 30 Euro


----------



## apoc (Jan 4, 2015)

rmlhhd said:


> What's your budget?


I'm not quite sure what to spend on this. I did some research and found - obvioulsy - very high differences in price.

I think 120 euro a year would be my limit, if there's no chance to achieve this I will have to spend more I guess.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 4, 2015)

apoc said:


> I'm not quite sure what to spend on this. I did some research and found - obvioulsy - very high differences in price.
> 
> I think 120 euro a year would be my limit, if there's no chance to achieve this I will have to spend more I guess.


For 10 euro per month or 120Euro/yr I can do the following - 


1CPU Core E3-1245v2

2GB RAM

100GB HDD RAID1

1Gbps 

DDoS Protection

Paris - France

30 Day money back guarentuee


----------



## apoc (Jan 4, 2015)

OpticServers said:


> Hi,
> 
> We allow all of the requirements you want, we offer this for as low as £1.7 per month for a 256MB RAM, 10GB SSD, 1 IPv4, Unmetered Bandwidth, 40Gbps DDoS Mitigation VPS.


Your offer sounds good, where are the servers located and how do you treat my privacy?


----------



## apoc (Jan 4, 2015)

rmlhhd said:


> For 10 euro per month or 120Euro/yr I can do the following -
> 
> 
> 1CPU Core E3-1245v2
> ...


Thank you for the answer!

I feel like 1GB RAM and 50GB HDD would be enough for me.

How does France handle privacy in terms of logging?


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 4, 2015)

apoc said:


> Your offer sounds good, where are the servers located and how do you treat my privacy?


Paris - France (OVH)

It's be KVM so I'll have no direct access to your files, unless you get me a DMCA notice or anything like that I'll have no need to check. You can also encrypt the data if need be.


----------



## OpticServers (Jan 4, 2015)

apoc said:


> Your offer sounds good, where are the servers located and how do you treat my privacy?


We are Located in United Kingdom, London and as we are our own Datacenter and not a Reseller we do not investigate any Reports unless they are effecting our network or its a court issued report.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 4, 2015)

apoc said:


> Thank you for the answer!
> 
> I feel like 1GB RAM and 50GB HDD would be enough for me.
> 
> How does France handle privacy in terms of logging?


In terms of logging? There's no traffic logging or stuff like that from what I'm aware of.


----------



## blfr (Jan 4, 2015)

rmlhhd said:


> Paris - France (OVH)


They're pretty lax with enforcement but I don't think OVH allows Tor. Even relay nodes.


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 4, 2015)

blfr said:


> They're pretty lax with enforcement but I don't think OVH allows Tor. Even relay nodes.


They allow Tor, I've got a few Tor relays with them. I don't know about Exit nodes but I wouldn't host that anyway.


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 4, 2015)

apoc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for my first VPS. Primarly the focus is on privacy (e.g. no logging, ..)
> 
> ...


What payment method you thinking about? I have some spare room on one of my servers, if you're paying via BTC, I'll whip up a VPS with these specs:

1 GB RAM, 100 GB Disk, 1 IPv4, IPv6 available on request, 100 mbit unmetered, located on a spare server in Germany.

Price is $15 a month.


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I for one would be avoiding mixing all those daemons together on the same box and especially on the same IP.

Too easy to get that pile labeled for abuse or similar and cause other problems in your deployed stack.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 4, 2015)

rmlhhd said:


> Paris - France (OVH)
> 
> It's be KVM so I'll have no direct access to your files, unless you get me a DMCA notice or anything like that I'll have no need to check. You can also encrypt the data if need be.


DMCA is a US law and you're offering a service in France (and the contract for the server you're renting from OVH is governed by French Law) so why would you need to check his files if he got a DMCA?

@OP, if you want privacy in Europe I'd recommend CloudVPS.  They actually respect privacy and will only act on a complaint if they get a court order from a Dutch court.  They are also ISO27001 and NEN7510 certified for data security, and offer high availability, a free global CDN, private networking,...and are within your price range (1GB RAM is about $9 monthly).


----------



## rmlhhd (Jan 4, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> DMCA is a US law and you're offering a service in France (and the contract for the server you're renting from OVH is governed by French Law) so why would you need to check his files if he got a DMCA?
> 
> @OP, if you want privacy in Europe I'd recommend CloudVPS.  They actually respect privacy and will only act on a complaint if they get a court order from a Dutch court.  They are also ISO27001 and NEN7510 certified for data security, and offer high availability, a free global CDN, private networking,...and are within your price range (1GB RAM is about $9 monthly).


I was being too specific, I'll correct myself.

Files will only be removed/changed and/or checked if I was to receive a court order under French/EU law.


----------



## blfr (Jan 4, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> DMCA is a US law and you're offering a service in France (and the contract for the server you're renting from OVH is governed by French Law) so why would you need to check his files if he got a DMCA?


I don't know about France but some European countries have a DMCA-style notice and take-down procedure where the administrator is obligated to block access to infringing content when they receive a credible notification to its nature.


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Jan 4, 2015)

You have a good budget . We can provide you a VPS plan with following specifications: 

o 4,096MB RAM Total O 3,072MB PHY + 1,024 ABSTRACT 0 2.27GHz CPU W/8Cores *Subject to fair use o 150GB HDD O 1.5TB Bandwidth 0 Bitrate 100Mbps o 1IP Address 0 RAID 10 

If you have already taken one. Its fine. Else contact us.


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2015)

... CloudVPS looks good... they have a nice questions to ask your cloud provider spreadsheet 

http://www.cloudvps.com/files/Downloads/Cloud%20Control%20Framework%20-%20Risks,%20Questions%20and%20Controls%20-%20V3.0%20EN%20-%2029052013.xlsx


----------

